
Should you try to outperform the markets or invest in an index fund? - iShrimp
https://blog.stockrow.com/should-you-try-to-outperform-the-markets-or-invest-in-an-index-fund/
======
chrisbennet
This is _the_ best article on this I ever found:

[https://ritholtz.com/2014/02/the-best-investment-advice-
youl...](https://ritholtz.com/2014/02/the-best-investment-advice-youll-never-
get-2/)

"Bogle’s closing advice was as simple and direct as that of his predecessors:
those brokers and financial advisers hovering at the door are there for one
reason and one reason only—to take your money through exorbitant fees and
transaction costs, many of which will be hidden from your view. They are, as
New York attorney general Eliot Spitzer described them, nothing more than “a
giant fleecing machine.” Ignore them all and invest in an index fund. And it
doesn’t have to be the Vanguard 500 Index, the indexed mutual fund that Bogle
himself built into the largest in the world. Any passively managed index fund
will do, because they’re all basically the same."

------
icedchai
You do both. Put most $ into index funds, but put some percentage into your
own stocks / other investments.

